# My Cat gang



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have 9 cats

Here they all are  Ruby, Tabby, Mr Tigs, Flossy, Milo, Lola, Tubs, Darcy and Jesse (excuse the mess, they had a party in the litter tray)


















mr tigs x









Ruby(ginger) and her daughter Darcy









Ruby, Darcy,and Lola's daughter Tubs









Mr Tigs, Darcy and Milo (milo has allergies and skin conditions)









Lola and Tubs, Darcy and Ruby (Lola and Ruby are sisters









Mr Tigs









And the latest additions (tho don't think we will be keeping any )
Darcy's kittens


----------



## vabank (Jun 17, 2013)

What lovely nine cats!!! <3
Beautuful marking


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow, you sure do have a lot of cats.

Do you let them breed as they please, or are some of them neutered or spayed?


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

You must spend a fortune on cat food lol!!

Great pics 
Poor Milo! 
Love the one of Mr Tigs :laugh:


----------



## Danielmorgan (May 31, 2013)

what are doing only eating and resting and getting more skin to their physique .. sorry as I'm talking rough but the images are showing the same.. get them up and put on some running so to be lean again ... but thanks to show it here..


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Danielmorgan said:


> what are doing only eating and resting and getting more skin to their physique .. sorry as I'm talking rough but the images are showing the same.. get them up and put on some running so to be lean again ... but thanks to show it here..


I find this response very uncalled for.

No one can force a cat to do anything! Believe me!
And it's far easier to take pics of cats sleeping, than when they are running round.
You shouldn't make assumptions before first finding out facts..


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Shiny said:


> Wow, you sure do have a lot of cats.
> 
> Do you let them breed as they please, or are some of them neutered or spayed?


noo they are all neuted apart from the one whos just had kittens, shes being spayed in afew weeks x


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Danielmorgan said:


> what are doing only eating and resting and getting more skin to their physique .. sorry as I'm talking rough but the images are showing the same.. get them up and put on some running so to be lean again ... but thanks to show it here..


because that's when i decided to take the photos!!!

they race around like nut jobs!! up and down the stairs they race all over the trampoline, and garden lol they are active as much as they want to be !


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Loola1 said:


> because that's when i decided to take the photos!!!
> 
> they race around like nut jobs!! up and down the stairs they race all over the trampoline, and garden lol they are active as much as they want to be !


LOL, most cats have times when they race around like nut jobs! If you tried to photograph them then, you have loads of photos with just a tail disappearing off the edge of the photo. Much easier to photograph then while eating or asleep - it doesn't mean they're total lazy slobs!


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Aww bless your gorgeous cat gang...they are so lovely hun and great pics, thanks for sharing x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Danielmorgan said:


> what are doing only eating and resting and getting more skin to their physique .. sorry as I'm talking rough but the images are showing the same.. get them up and put on some running so to be lean again ... but thanks to show it here..


i think this is quite rude tbh. it's not easy to photograph a cat running around. i have 14 cats and most of my photos are of them sitting, lying and sleeping - otherwise it is just a blurr


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Danielmorgan said:


> what are doing only eating and resting and getting more skin to their physique .. sorry as I'm talking rough but the images are showing the same.. get them up and put on some running so to be lean again ... but thanks to show it here..


Took me three reads to actually decipher this! They all look lovely healthy happy cats to me, agree this comment was uncalled for. I only ever take pictures of mine when they are asleep, and actually that is 22 hours of the day


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I love the first pic: looks like a kitty rainbow :thumbup1:


----------



## Tessah (Jun 19, 2013)

What a nice collection 
Tbs looks very similar to be of mine


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

Loola1 said:


> noo they are all neuted apart from the one whos just had kittens, shes being spayed in afew weeks x


I'm really glad to hear it! I'm happy that we have ourselves another responsible owner here 

You have yourself some beautiful babies :001_wub:
They look so happy together!


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Shiny said:


> I'm really glad to hear it! I'm happy that we have ourselves another responsible owner here
> 
> You have yourself some beautiful babies :001_wub:
> They look so happy together!


yhh, the kittens weren't planned! we tried to keep them in, but 'slagpuss' as shes now known went walkies for 2 days! :frown2:


----------



## Kimbles38 (Jun 9, 2013)

Wow 9, I bet they are a handful.
I like when they all cuddle together to sleep


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

What beautiful cats you have. I like the photo of them all cuddling up together too. So cute! My mum used to have a cat who had skin problems too. She had eczema and used to scratch and scratch and made herself sore so she had to have some prescribed steroid tablets that helped. Poor Milo! Does it bother him? He looks pretty chilled out in the pic


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Iheartcats said:


> What beautiful cats you have. I like the photo of them all cuddling up together too. So cute! My mum used to have a cat who had skin problems too. She had eczema and used to scratch and scratch and made herself sore so she had to have some prescribed steroid tablets that helped. Poor Milo! Does it bother him? He looks pretty chilled out in the pic


no doesn't bother him, we brush him to get all the big scabs off,

he gets hay fever 2, and a watery face! hes treated with human hay fever tablets lol x


----------

